# Moving To Valencia



## Tracey49 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone

My name is Tracey, I live in the UK and am please to meet you all! I am an avid true crime and forensics fan, I love making new friends and hopefully will make some on here along the way. 

My husband is soon to be a retired Police Officer and we are hoping to move to Valencia on a permanent basis, but knowing exactly which area to move to is the problem. Can anyone recommend a nice area, give me information and answer any questions I have please?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

welcome to the Forum, I dont know the Valencia area, but you do need to arrange a visit to have a look around to see whats there and what might suit you. That said there are one or two on here who know the area well and I'm sure they'll be along to give you a bit of guidance

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Happy to help but give us some clues: city, village, mountain, sea? The CV is one of the biggest semi-autonomous communities in Spain. 

Just shout ...and search this forum where you will find hundreds of similar posts.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Happy to help but give us some clues: city, village, mountain, sea? The CV is one of the biggest semi-autonomous communities in Spain.
> 
> Just shout ...and search this forum where you will find hundreds of similar posts.


Just what I was going to say Steve. 

Go back to the main page and click where it says search this forum.
Here's a link to one recent thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/38968-moving-valencia.html
May I ask why you have decided on Valencia?


----------



## Tracey49 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. It didn't matter where we moved to in Spain but after narrowing it down, we decided on Valencia. The property seems reasonably priced and it doesn't appear to be swarming with tourists? (I may be wrong), but it appears to be a beautiful place.
I hear so many disaster stories about people who have invested their life savings in property abroad, only to lose it for various reasons............ so where do we start?? 
We have not chosen or focused on one particular area in Valencia and was hoping for some recommendations. As said in my initial post, this will be our permanent home, we are aged 49 and 46 and would love to settle down, meet new friends and enjoy our retirement without the worry of losing everything because of some legality that we wasn't aware of.

Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tracey49 said:


> Thank you for your replies. It didn't matter where we moved to in Spain but after narrowing it down, we decided on Valencia. The property seems reasonably priced and it doesn't appear to be swarming with tourists? (I may be wrong), but it appears to be a beautiful place.
> I hear so many disaster stories about people who have invested their life savings in property abroad, only to lose it for various reasons............ so where do we start??
> We have not chosen or focused on one particular area in Valencia and was hoping for some recommendations. As said in my initial post, this will be our permanent home, we are aged 49 and 46 and would love to settle down, meet new friends and enjoy our retirement without the worry of losing everything because of some legality that we wasn't aware of.
> 
> Thanks.



Your best bet would be to come over, find an area that you feel is right for you and then rent for a good few months to get a feel for everything. You'd be surprised how the things that you think you will want, whilst browsing in your armchair in the UK are not what you will want when you've been here a few weeks lol. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, I don't know the Valencia area either, but the general advice is to come over a couple of times (at least) for a look round and try to get a feel for what the area's like to live in ie don't come over to a hotel and relax by the pool. Try self catering somewhere or a B&B out of the more touristy areas. Go to supermarkets and local bars. Try getting the buses, look at the health centre and see what it's like in winter and summer!
Are you looking to rent or buy? There's a very short sticky on buying that you might find useful. Most people advise on renting for a while before buying if you can.
That's all I can think of for the moment...


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

We live in the Valencia region & have found the locals to be friendly & accommodating.
Try to find a village/town that does not speak Valenciano as learning this can be an issue outside of the area. Here they speak Spanish but of course also understand Valenciano.
A village over 2000 inhabitants will have a 24/7 medical centre so bear this in mind.
Look for a villa (I assume this is what you want) that has been there for many years & has all the correct paperwork.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi

Im in the Valencia prov, same area as Playamonte iirc.
We came over quite a few times before making a final decision. Its the only way. Maybe, if you are retired, you should rent a place over here for a few months and look around

Take a look at the Gandia / Oliva / Denia area. Gandia is only 50 mins on the train from Valencia, and jut over an hour from Alicante airport. Lots of national parks, beautiful countryside and blue flag beaches.


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, I live in the Valencia region around the Xativa area. Although the people speak Spanish, Valenciano is the preferred language. You´re right to be very careful when buying property here. The abuses that have emerged have mainly affected owners of country villas and the new urbanizations. Having said that many people, I´m sure, buy without any problems. Suggest you visit, rent and then make a decision.


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

hello i live in the valencia region gata de gorgos near javea, it is very green, friendly and beautiful, with lots of nationalities. The spanish people are friendly but beyond the beaches and tourist traps they are getting increasingly fed up with ex pats that do not speak spanish and make no attempt to speak the language. A small effort on your part is all you need to be welcomed into the community. It is not essential to speak valenciano unless you have children at school. There are few areas along the coast that do not hold reams of tourists in the summer. Going further inland helps but it can be stifling hot in summer and freezing in the winter. Do not buy any where until you have lived in an area for 6 months or so, like jojo says your perspectives of what you think you want change once you are here. Also for early retirees public medical care in the valencian region has been stoped, they now charge i think 250 euros per person per quarter, but i also think that you are entitled to free medical care for two years upon arrival, hope you find what you are looking for


----------

